# Cheap 13 watt suitcase solar panel



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Cheapest suitcase folding panel I have seen (£59.99)

*PRESS*


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I have one, excellent. Will keep my battery charged indefinately during summer use on sites without EHU. But I don't do inverters or thirsty gadgets.

You can maximise their efficiency buy moving them a couple times during the day to track the sun.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Looking for 13w solar suitcase charger*

Has anybody seen these cheap?(Maplins currently £79.99) Do you think they are likely to be on sale at Pickering during the show? Does anybody know if they work ok plugged into the habitation 12v of a Swift MH like mine?
Ta 
Barry


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Sunshine Solar have them at the mo for £45inc vat but plus p&p
Andy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

£59 when Maplins do an offer.. Or £20 from China if you want to go shares on a container. !! :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm looking at one of these at the moment

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=99760&doy=6m5&c=mfp

But what does all this mean ??

Peak output power: 13W 
Voltage (@max. power): 17.5V 
Current (@max. power): 743mA 
Open circuit voltage: 21V 
Short circuit current: 890mA

Thanks.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

moblee said:


> I'm looking at one of these at the moment
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/images/full/n00cx_closed.jpg
> 
> ...


I sold one at the Global last year for £25 and I believe there was another sold for a similar price.

But what does all this mean ??

Peak output power: 13W 
*The voltage multiplied by the current [17.5v x 0.734A ]*

Voltage (@max. power): 17.5V 
*The maximum voltage from the Solar Panel *

Current (@max. power): 743mA 
*As it says the maximum current when the power is 13W*

Open circuit voltage: 21V
*The voltage at maximum when the Solar Panel is not connected to anything e.g a regulator or battery*

Short circuit current: 890mA 
*The max current if you were to short the wires out [when the sun is shining I presume]*


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Current (@max. power): 743mA this is the bit that matters

means at best you will get 0.74 AH in your battery. but I would work on half of that. not much use if you use a lot of power IMHO


Richard...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

moblee said:


> I'm looking at one of these at the moment
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=99760&doy=6m5&c=mfp
> 
> ...


We have just bought one and they are very good.
Ray fitted a lead inside the Drivers door and puts the Solar panel outside but we can put it in any window inside and it still charge's because it only needs daylight.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Im used one of these when I was caravanning. On a weeks holiday it was ok for keeping the 85ah battery charged with lights / pump / heater controls and not much else in use. I never used the TV. 
It was connected most daylight hours but I was in a very secure environment.
I think you need to work backwards by deciding how much power you intend to use and working out the wattage required, in say 8 hours of sunlight, to put the power back in.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks.

All we run is a few Led lights & a Lcd 19" Tv for about 3 hours a night off the two 110 amp batteries,I was hoping that this would replenish what we take out....The next day ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

moblee said:


> Thanks.
> 
> All we run is a few Led lights & a Lcd 19" Tv for about 3 hours a night off the two 110 amp batteries,I was hoping that this would replenish what we take out....The next day ?


Ok leave the light and pump out of it and say the TV uses 3 amps per hour. Round it up to 10amps. *In full sunlight *the 13w panel will put 0.75mps per hour back in so say 8 hours X 0.75 = 6 Amps.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rayc said:


> Im used one of these when I was caravanning. On a weeks holiday it was ok for keeping the 85ah battery charged with lights / pump / heater controls and not much else in use. I never used the TV.
> It was connected most daylight hours but I was in a very secure environment.
> I think you need to work backwards by deciding how much power you intend to use and working out the wattage required, in say 8 hours of sunlight, to put the power back in.


Ray we used the Telly as well as light at night pump and all the controls we are surprised at how well they work.
We have had no problems for 5 years with a 13w.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

rayc said:


> Ok leave the light and pump out of it and say the TV uses 3 amps per hour. Round it up to 10amps. *In full sunlight *the 13w panel will put 0.75mps per hour back in so say 8 hours X 0.75 = 6 Amps.


I understand Ray 

See you & Leslie/lesley ? :lol: at Hamble ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

moblee said:



> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Ok leave the light and pump out of it and say the TV uses 3 amps per hour. Round it up to 10amps. *In full sunlight *the 13w panel will put 0.75mps per hour back in so say 8 hours X 0.75 = 6 Amps.
> ...


Phil, [ got your name right at last]
Lesley and I will be at Hamble. I will be able to tell you all about Bournemouth getting promotion - a fantastic effort from the manager and team in light of their well publicised off the pitch problems.

Ray


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

rayc said:


> Phil, [ got your name right at last]
> Lesley and I will be at Hamble. I will be able to tell you all about Bournemouth getting promotion - a fantastic effort from the manager and team in light of their well publicised off the pitch problems.
> 
> Ray


:x Yes Dave *But* As I come from Cambridge :!: (And I don't know anyone else who does) :wink: I support Cambridge :!:

So there :tongue:

You can switch to who you want Ray I'm only joking :lol:


----------

